# Good ganja songs?



## reggaeuplifts (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey yall, this be rob chillen it up at fontana and was wonderin what ganja songs yall be listenin to cuz i just got into this song Flyin High with Stack$ feat. Jah Cure at myspace.com/stacksmusic and the video for this joint at YouTube - Jah Cure and Stack$ Flyin High Video is real dope. yall see that ganja? this weekend gonna be good....gonna get crunk.  cuz this song so dope, can't wait for stack$ album to drop in june, but yall that's me. so what's your favorite ganja tracks?


----------



## kermit2692 (Apr 24, 2008)

this is a stupid post i think......um and i dont like the gangster kids. they think music is cool when its a remix or when it features someone or if its repetitive also whoever stack$ is to u i say either do it $tack$ but then it look like tack lol or $tack with no s....anyway that said kmk peace not greed is good song and also the devil went to jamaica that some funny shti


----------



## FootballFirst (Apr 25, 2008)

Obviously, Dr. Dre - The Chronic - it's absolutely timeless 

Bob Marley - Songs of Freedom Box set - Most any Song - There is some fine base on the second(orange) cd esp. track 14 - i can't remember the name


----------



## bud88 (Apr 25, 2008)

bone thugs and harmony - weed song.

Internet search results for track: weed song | Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Friendster, Infieldparking.com, Xanga, Myspace Music Playlists


----------



## reggaeuplifts (May 3, 2008)

hey kermit2692,
i just wanted to share this track that i'd be really liking right now and seeing if yall like it or not. i just wanted to hear what yall like and possibly meet some cool people who are into Stack$ music like i am. also, it's not that music that's when its a remix or when it features someone or if its repetitive is cool, the point is that it's catchy. there are a lot of songs out there rite now that are repetitive or it features someone big, but am i going to like all my songs like that?? NO! plus, not to be mean or anything, but why you gotta make fun of someone's name like that man? if that's his name, leave it alone. if you don't like his music, that's fine. i don't expect all people in this forum to like his music. if yall like him, holla back. if not, it's alright. let's hear what type of ganja songs you into.


----------



## JaeBgg (May 3, 2008)

DjWillyBiggs-The_Cure_Pass_the_Marijuana
DownloadLink
1.intro
2.blowing trees-the burnaz
3.sir-smoke-a-lot
4.bomb bud-unknown
5.legallize it
6.weed song-ed e ruger
7.sweet jane-krazie bone
8.pass the marijuana-mystic roots
9.hot knife boogie-unknown
10.chronic 101-xzibit
11.doobie ashtray-devin the dude
12.marijuanaville-tenacious d
13.high as fuck-unknown
14.nothin to roll with-devin the dude
15.weed-katt williams
16.legalize marijuana-bob marley
17.piece of mind-kottonmouth kings
18.marijuana warning
19.smoke 2 joints-bob marley
20.tha funk-devin the dude
21.legalize it-peter tosh


----------



## nickfury510 (May 3, 2008)

high grade-capelton


----------



## smokingbot (May 4, 2008)

Aesop fable - "smokers anthem"


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 8, 2008)

family trees - KMK bags - twiztid
these songs are pretty kick-ass


----------



## Pete Moss (May 21, 2008)

Here are some good ganja songs from norcal. A local cult classic.


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (May 21, 2008)

n e lil wayne mane!


----------



## 9inch bigbud (May 21, 2008)

in my smuggling days this was the song >YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling

eak a mouse


----------



## nickfury510 (May 21, 2008)

9inch bigbud said:


> in my smuggling days this was the song >YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling
> 
> eak a mouse


bro......this is still the song........Ive seen the mouse about 4 times this year....and i might go see him at the end of the month.........


----------



## Aircow86 (May 21, 2008)

I have quite eclectic music tastes, so there's something from all major genres I like when smoking/high.

Generally though, I stick to a few artists/composers:
Bob Marley (obviously)
Michael Franti
Wyclef Jean
The Eagles
Snoop Dogg
Pink Floyd
J.S. Bach

and more...


----------



## 9inch bigbud (May 21, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> bro......this is still the song........Ive seen the mouse about 4 times this year....and i might go see him at the end of the month.........


 l love that song it was an inspiration to me when i was growing up, i always wanted to be a dope dealer and listened to that song all the time. 

the 1st time i done a smuggle i had that only song on loop on the walkman and listened to it all the way home, it was the only thing that got me through the ordeal. 

i owe a lot to that song it changed my life.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (May 21, 2008)

get home and swig 1/2 a bottle of Jamaican rum and toke a big cone AKA a bowl listen to this >YouTube - Bob Marley - Punky Reggae Party and you would feel like??? above the law and go and want to do it all over again the next day.

p.s could not find a song without the bloke on the bongo, sorry


----------



## Joker52 (May 21, 2008)

matisyashu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9inch bigbud (May 21, 2008)

heres the song i listened to in jail and fuc*ked my head up she left me with all the cash i made.>YouTube - Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse

i love my music you remember so much more that happened when you here a song from the past.


----------



## ls1axle (May 21, 2008)

9inch bigbud said:


> in my smuggling days this was the song >YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling
> 
> eak a mouse


X2

He is the man!


----------



## ls1axle (May 21, 2008)

Ben Harper- Burn one down


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 26, 2008)

What the fuck? Nobody said Afroman? _Because I Got High_ and _Colt .45_ are awesome weed songs. 

Also _Weed, Women and Wine_ by Edge City Outlaws also deserves an honourable mention.


----------



## nbc06c (May 27, 2008)

bowl for 2 - the expendables


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

KottonMouth Kings.. "Kings Blend" or "So High"


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 3, 2008)

I gotta say 'tangerine sky' is way better than 'kings blend' and 'so high' put together


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> I gotta say 'tangerine sky' is way better than 'kings blend' and 'so high' put together



Ill have to check it! Is that a newer song? I never rly had any of the newer stuff in my collection..just a casual fan who likes some of the songs here n there..


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone heard of Michael Franti and Spearhead? there song "yell fire" is tight as fuck, and so is "ganja babe". check em out


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm Gonna burn one down - Ben harper 
YouTube - Ben Harper- Burn One Down

One Good Spliff - Ziggy Marley
YouTube - Ziggy Marley- One Good Spliff


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 7, 2008)

YouTube - TURBULENCE & SPECTACULAR "HIGH GRADE"


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 12, 2008)

my company i work for just brought up spearhead, and michael franti, but i missed the show...ugh.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 12, 2008)

MatsuMist said:


> my company i work for just brought up spearhead, and michael franti, but i missed the show...ugh.


...spearhead puts on such a great show.....im gonna see them next weekend at sierra nevada


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 13, 2008)

Spoon's The Way We Get By is a subtle ganja song. 

GO! GO! YOUTUBE!!! YouTube - The Way We Get By


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ooklah the Moc - Spliff Mood

MySpace.com - OOKLAH THE MOC - PALOLO VALLEY, HAWAII - Reggae / Dub / Roots Music - www.myspace.com/ooklahthemoc 

Really chill, check it out.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

9inch bigbud said:


> in my smuggling days this was the song >YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling
> 
> eak a mouse


Awesome!

" Early, early sunday morning it was a big ganja smuggling
Ina de mud me a pick kali bud an me a load dem down in off the
top (?)
One by one, load up de van, all of-a ganja it ram 
Put it on a plane, the weed gaan a Spain 
Money jus' a pour like rain
Me jus' a mogel up the lane in a rolled gold chain
Me an me girl name Jane
Bang bang biddy bong bong......"


----------



## DukeOfDenver (Feb 19, 2013)

*Black Uhuru - Sinsemilla* | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sD_z9_qf3k
*Alborosie - No Cocaine* | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd09xqGUNog

Many Many Many More............


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

reggaeuplifts said:


> Hey yall, this be rob chillen it up at fontana and was wonderin what ganja songs yall be listenin to cuz i just got into this song Flyin High with Stack$ feat. Jah Cure at myspace.com/stacksmusic and the video for this joint at YouTube - Jah Cure and Stack$ Flyin High Video is real dope. yall see that ganja? this weekend gonna be good....gonna get crunk.  cuz this song so dope, can't wait for stack$ album to drop in june, but yall that's me. so what's your favorite ganja tracks?


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2014)

this is an oldschool pot song..


----------



## Beanni (Jun 10, 2014)

My favorites, at least the ones I can remember, would have to be these:

Smoke Two Joints - The Toyes
Sinsemilla - Slightly Stoopid
Natural Herb - Macka B
Acid Raindrops - People Under the Stairs (Love this one)
I Got 5 On It - Luniz
As We Ride Again (feat.Subliminal) - Mr.Gart-Culti-Vader
Purple Kush - Living Legends

Edit: How could I forget Kaya by Bob Marley.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2014)

This song brings back some memories,fuzzy memories at that.


----------



## Agracan (Jun 11, 2014)

For a more chilled mood:


----------

